# still in pain after HSG



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had HSG procedure yesterday morning and im still in pain and have terrible backache,is this normal, as getting slightly worried now ? x


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi pumpkin

I had pain for about 2 days after. Very dull ache like bad period cramps. Nice relaxing bath, or hot water bottle and some nurofen should help x


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Maisie. Feel a bit better today... x


----------

